# Caboose 306 of the Cumbres & Toltec



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine built the Caboose 0306 of the Cumbres & Toltec. Now he wants to add an interior. Are there any photos around which would give him some information? He tried to google but did not find anything. Any help would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Henner, I presume 306 is on C&T's roster? Has your friend tried contacting the 'Friends of the Cumbres & Toltec' directly?


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures that came from a roster maintained by the Friends of the Cumbres & Toltec RR: 

http://www.cumbrestoltec.org/php/assets/photos.php?assetId=290 

You can check the Friends website for access to photos on other equipment too. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, Ross,

thanks for the reply. My friend lives in Germany and is probably not very fluent in English. He has already built the caboose, but wants to install an interior. He describes the built here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEOI...e=youtu.be 
I might have to bite the bullet and get in touch with the friends of the C&T directly.
Regards


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oops, I missed the need for interior photos. If your friend can type some passable English, it might be worthwhile for him (or you) to visit the Narrow Gauge Discussion website: 

http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/list.php?1 

Many of the folks on this site regularly visit and make photos at C&TS and may be able to provide photos of the interior or direct you to drawings of same. Joining this group is painless and will allow you to post. All in all, a very knowledgeable and helpful bunch of folks. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Model Railroader, January, 1964, has an article by Al Kamm, Jr, on building D&RGW caboose #504.
.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

thanks for your help! A friend of mine sent me this link:

http://www.coloradonewmexicosteamtr...&t=200

which has excellent pictures of the interior of 306!

Regards


----------

